# Feed Raw Magnets!!



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Took a lot longer than I'd hoped but they arrived a few minutes ago. Orders will start going out tomorrow! :biggrin: They look awesome

If you haven't ordered one yet you can via this link :wink: PreyModelRaw magnets! | Prey Model Raw


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

sweet!! I think I'll be ordering one!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Can't wait to slap one of those on the back of my Blazer! :biggrin1:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Yayyyyyyyyy arty:


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Just ordered. Can't wait to get mine!!! Fred will look snazzy with one of these on his bumper!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great! Now that I don't have a car to put it on as mine was a total loss in a 3 car accident I was in last week:rip:. Total suck until I get a new one after all the insurance stuff is figured out.:car:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Great! Now that I don't have a car to put it on as mine was a total loss in a 3 car accident I was in last week:rip:. Total suck until I get a new one after all the insurance stuff is figured out.:car:


Oh boo  Sorry to hear that... Everyone ok that was in the car though??


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, everyone is O.K. My car really was the only one that is a mess as it rolled, and got hit from behind. I loved my doggy mobile.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I want one!! LOL


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes. I want one too. Let me know how to order 1


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Yes. I want one too. Let me know how to order 1


I would love to have one too! Is there a site to order from?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet! Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Yep, everyone is O.K. My car really was the only one that is a mess as it rolled, and got hit from behind. I loved my doggy mobile.


That's good. Sorry to hear of the loss of the doggy mobile though :frown:



Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Yes. I want one too. Let me know how to order 1


Here you go :wink: :biggrin:
PreyModelRaw magnets! | Prey Model Raw


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Yep, everyone is O.K. My car really was the only one that is a mess as it rolled, and got hit from behind. I loved my doggy mobile.


Scary! I am so glad that everyone is okay!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Dropped off 18 packages at the post office this evening!! :biggrin:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I just ordered one!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Woot! Woot!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm looking hard for just the right vehicle to put that on......


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Aw lucky! I haven't gotten mine yet


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOVE my magnets! You seem to have sent me an extra by mistake. Lucky me! LOL.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Jon sent extra magnets to those who ordered right off the bat and waited patiently for six weeks as a "thank you" for waiting :thumb:

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

What a nice guy! Thanks, Jon!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, Thanks Jon!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Jon sent extra magnets to those who ordered right off the bat and waited patiently for six weeks as a "thank you" for waiting :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy!!!!


AND I MISSED OUT?! Darn it! hahaha.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> AND I MISSED OUT?! Darn it! hahaha.


You snooze, you lose


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I just ordered one. Now, for sure my neighbors going to think I am crazy LOL


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Woot!!! Time to break out the dancing llamas!!!:llama::llama::llama: Got mine and its already on Fred. I would take a pic if I had a camera so you'll just have to enjoy the llamas!:llama::llama::llama:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

done and done!


----------



## isabellak (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Jon, I received my magnets this week. Very nice of you to send a extra.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

How much would it be for postage across the atlantic to the UK.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you got my order? I did not get it yet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

eternalstudent said:


> How much would it be for postage across the atlantic to the UK.


if jon doesn't do international.....i'll order you one and you give me your address and i'll mail it to you : )


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I never got mine...Did my order go through?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Jon sent out another large group of them on Friday so they may be in the mail as we speak. If you've ordered them in the past few weeks then they are most likely on their way now, arriving sometime this week. If you don't get them by this week sometime let us know.

Eternalstudent- we will have to look how much postage is and adjust the charges to include it. But we can definitely ship it to you!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm excited! I can't wait for the t-shirts too! 
Do you have an idea when they will become available?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RaisingWolves said:


> I'm excited! I can't wait for the t-shirts too!
> Do you have an idea when they will become available?


Not yet. Waiting on the artwork...



eternalstudent said:


> How much would it be for postage across the atlantic to the UK.


If you want to PM your address I can check and see if it would exceed the $3 :wink:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Just ordered mine today!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

jon.....you sent me two....you sweet man...

one for the truck. one for the freezer...and they look awesome. really awesome.

as soon as the rain stops, if it stops in the noah's ark region of the states, it will go right on the truck.

i'll have you know this will be THE FIRST EVER to be put on a vehicle of mine!~!!!!!

thanks so much. that was very generous of you.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

magicre said:


> jon.....you sent me two....you sweet man...


I try my best :wink:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I know I love mine!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Got ours today!! One for the truck and one for the freezer downstairs! 










For whatever reason, it would not stick to the back end of my vehicle....it was pretty dirty, and I tried wiping some of the grit off but it still wouldn't stick...put it on the side of my vehicle and it stuck just fine. So thats where it will stay!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I think your hatch is fiberglass
I got more than one put one on the dogs freezer, so everyone knows they own it lol


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Ordered mine! Can't wait.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Chocx2 said:


> I think your hatch is fiberglass
> I got more than one put one on the dogs freezer, so everyone knows they own it lol


Must be! Weird!


----------

